# Kingsland Superpool



## kschauberger (Mar 4, 2010)

We have been to Hawaii the last couple of years and have stayed at the Bay club one year.  It was nice but no access to the Hilton Pool.  Last year we stayed at our home resort Kingsland.  We found this resort beautiful but was still being built while we were there.  The one pool was only open, very nice pool area.  The thing my family has been looking forward to is the superpool at Kingsland.  From what we have heard it is huge, making the one at the hilton look bad.  I have not seen any pictures, or heard too much about his pool.  I am amazed that HGVC is not posting pictures on their website.


----------



## danoquinn (Mar 4, 2010)

I will be there next week.  I will be sure to take some pics and try to post them as soon as I can.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 4, 2010)

It's beautiful, heated, and goes on forever. Just lovely. The only advantage of the Hilton pool is its proximity to the ocean. On the other hand it's less windy at Kingsland so there ya go. 

I sure wish I was going back next week.  You'll need a valet, won't you??


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, the Kingsland pool is gorgeous!  We own at Bay Club, and wandered down to Kingsland to check out the new property and pool.  Very nice.  We decided that next year we will stay at BC for our week, then try to pick up a few nights at Kingsland to finish off our vacation.


----------



## chester1122 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pool and resort*

We just got back from Kingsland after staying for 10 days.  We really liked the resort and the pool area and surrounding club house was beautiful.  

I am not sure if I like the units as much a Kohola Suites but they are nice.

We actually didn't use our points but got a short notice through our intrawest points and then another week through SFX.  So all around a sweet deal.

Not sure if I would actually use the points that are required to stay there even though I own at the property.

I understand that the next phase is well on its way to being sold out.


----------



## TheWay.ISeeIt (Mar 8, 2010)

We stayed at Kohala suites 2 weeks ago and upon check-in, we were given a Kingsland pool pass good for 1 day during our stay.  We used it on our checkout day as our flight back wasn't until 10 pm.  (This was the day of the "tsunami" which fortunately never happened so the resort was quite busy as people from the Hotel and Bay Club were evacuated to Kingsland.  To answer the question, the pool area is very nice with a large adult pool, a multi-section main pool with a misty river and waterslides, as well as a sandy beach area for kids.  Hot tubs are spaced around the the pool area which is decorated with lava rock and waterfalls.  Sorry no pics.  We toured Kingsland as well and though the units are nice, I don't see them as being worth 50% more points.  Retail is currently $59,900 for 12,600 points equal to a 2 BD Premier unit, Platinum season.  Since we bought 8400 points for $11K on the resale market (LV Strip), I will keep using the Pool pass to visit Kingsland!


----------



## hugh6m (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kings' Land and other Hilton Waikoloa properties*

This is one couple's impressions of all four of the Hilton properties and affiliates at Waikoloa Beach Resort. Moving from the beach front inland, these are:  (1) Hilton Waikoloa Village Hotel, (2) the Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach, (3) Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, and (4) Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacation Club. 

Waikoloa is about 25 miles north of Kailua-Kona, on the west side of the Big Island of Hawaii. All of the Hilton properites at Waikoloa share a free shuttle bus system that circles around the resort area about every 30 minutes. There are two shopping centers in the resort area, with upscale shops and restaurants. The Queens' Shops area has a nice market and a food court in addition to other shops and restaurants. We thought that the Macaroni Grill at the Queens' Shops was the best sit-down restaurnt for the money. Roy's at the Kings' Shops is also one of our favorites.

We stayed at Kings' Land for the first time in February 2010, and we have stayed at all the other Hilton properites over the past eight years. We are owners of HGVC weeks at both HGVC at Waikoloa Beach and Kings' Land. 

The Hilton hotel is located at the waterfront of the Waikoloa Resort area, and although it doesn't have a beach of its own, it has an ocean-fed lagoon with a manmade sandy beach on the inland side. The main beach in the Waikoloa Resort area is Ananaeho'omalo (or A-beach, for short), which fronts the Waikoloa Beach Marriott, south of the Hilton Waikoloa Village Hotel. The Hilton here has often been described as a "Disneyland," owing to the train/tram and the canal and boat that transport visitors and residents along the mile-long expanse of the hotel's towers and its wonderful lagoon, pools, and other recreational facilities. We have very much enjoyed staying there, and we still love visiting the hotel's facilities, but we are devoted condo and timeshare vacationers.

The Bay Club was developed before the creation of Hilton Grand Vacations Club--initially built as full-ownership, and possibly full-time residences. We're not sure when it became affiliated with HGVC, but it was before the development of HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort--the first Hilton purpose-built timeshare resort at Waikoloa. The Bay Club has 1-bedroom and 2-bedroom units, all of which are quite large in comparison both to the other HGVC units at Waikoloa and to timeshare units almost everywhere else. The wrap-around lanais (patios or balconies) are particulary attractive. An interior rennovation to the units is planned beginning in June 2010 that is supposed to cover all Bay Club units over the succeeding 9 months. We stayed there for two weeks, in a 2-BR unit, in February 2009 and found our unit to be in excellent condition even if it was a few years old. Our 2nd floor unit had a nice view of the 18th tee of the Beach Course at Waikoloa and a sunset view over a bit of blue ocean in the distance. All of the 1-BR units face a parking area, but most of those on upper floors (3 floors max) have at least some view of golf course of resort grounds. There are three types of 2-BR units, the largest of which have the equivalent of two master suites, with each (as well as the living room) having direct access to the lanai. We viewed the "remodel" unit at the Bay Club in February 2010, and it looks very nice. The nicest upgrades are to the kitchen appliances and counters and to the bathrooms, but new decor and furniture for both the indoor and outdoor living spaces are included in the upgrades. They have already upgraded the pool furniture and are in the prcoess of reconstructing the decorative pools and landscaping. The central pool bar and "snack" bar has recently been reopened under Hilton management.

The HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort has an alternate name--Kohala Suites--that is used by most of the staff and locals at Waikoloa, for obvious reasons. We stayed there most recently in February 2007. Kohala Suites has only 2-BR units, in three levels or grades. The standard 2-BR units are either on the ground floor or on upper floors with less desireable views. The 2-br plus units are on the second floor and have nice golf course views. Ours also had a bit of a glimpse of ocean. The 2-br premier units are on the 3rd floor and have correspondingly nicer views. It appeared to us that all the units are essentially the same size. The Kohola Suites units are nicely furnished and have balconies or patios with a table and chairs and a lounge. The resort is directly inland from the Bay Club, and when we were staying there the Kohala Suites lobby was used for checkin for the Bay Club. There is a nice central pool and clubhouse at Kohola Suites, which at least at one time was also available for use by Bay Club residents. We were told that the Bay Club no longer has access to the Kohala Suites facilities by the HGVC sales people on our visit in 2010, but we don't know how much to trust the statements of sales people. One of the nicest benefits of ownership (or residence?) at Kohala suites is free access to the lagoon, pools and other recreational facilities of the Hilton Waikoloa Beach Hotel. You also get free self-parking at the Hotel. Bay Club residents do not get this free access, but one can purchase a day-pass for access (around $100?).

The Kings' Land HGVC property is the newest and is very nicely designed both inside and out. The central pool is quite expansive and includes a wonderful kids pool (with sandy beach), a teen-centered pool with volleyball net and slides, a "lazy river" pool, and a large "adult" pool, with some lounges that sit on a ledge within the pool (in about 4 inches of water). All of the Kings' Land pools are saltwater, and they are really wonderful. This feature alone might justify the higher points cost of Kings' Land stays--but maybe not if we aren't bring a bunch of kids who would get more out of it than we do. The central clubhouse also includes a large public room and a covered but outdoor "bistro" and bar. There is a second "serenity" pool area between buildings 3 and 4 (we were in building 4), which is small but nice, but it has no umbrellas or shade other than the wispy and fleeting shade of palm trees. The 2-BR units at Kings' Land are about the same size as those at Kohala Suites but have a different layout. Kings' Land also has 1-BR units and a few 3-BR units. One of the most attractive features to us of the Kings' Land units was the upholstered sofa and easy chair on the lanai/balcony. These are quite nice, but turned out to be a bit firm. We took a couple of naps out there, but we missed the availability of an eating area on the lanai. You could bring pupus and drinks out to have on the coffee table, but it wasn't very convenient for a breakfast. The lanais seemed to be even a bit smaller than those at Kohala Suites, which are already a lot smaller than those at the Bay Club. And we found the unusual kitchen/dining area layout to be much better to look at than to use. In particular, the lighting in the kitchen was very poor. We wished the lighting on the street-side, entrance corridors were more subdued, and some of those watts were brought into the kitchen. 

Kings' Land residents also have access to the Hilton Hotel facilities, but the pool area at Kings' Land might make this access not so much of an incentive as it is for Kohala Suites residents. When we purchased here (pre-construction) we understood that Kohala Suites residents would have free access to the Kings' Land facilities, but the HGVC salespeople (when we spoke to them in 2010) said this is not the case. Again--I don't know whether to trust what the salespeole say. The resort has 8 buildings open now (although building 6 looks like it is only for offices or showplaces), and buildings 9-11 are almost completed. Another dozen or more are visible on the Waikoloa Resort plans, but nothing other than rock and dirt moving appears to have been done for that construction. Kings' Land runs inland from the Kings Golf Course clubhouse along Waikoloa Beach Drive. It appears that this road will eventually connect with the road up the hill to Waikoloa Village.

Each of the Hilton timeshare properties at Waikoloa has it's own special attractions. The Bay Club has much larger units and especially wonderful lanais. Kohala Suites units are very nice, relatively new, and have the attraction of access to the Hotel facilities. Kings' Land has quite nice units also and a great pool area. But one of the biggest downsides of Kings' Land is the "points" cost to stay there. A 2-BR plus (2nd floor) unit at Kings' Land is 12,600 HGVC points in platinum season; a 2-BR plus unit at Kohala Suites or the Bay Club is 8,400 points in platinum season. Other Kings' land units and seasons also take about 50% more points than corresponding units/seasons at the other Waikoloa timeshare resorts. Unless we want a 3-BR unit, we will probably be using our points to stay at Kohala Suites or the Bay Club in the future. Initially we thought the Kings' Land property and units were much nicer than the other timeshares, but we now don't feel that they are 50% nicer if we are using points to stay there. We note that many of HGVC's other recent developments have similarly inflated point costs/values. 

If you are a HGVC owner you may be able to get a real bargain at any of the Hilton Waikoloa timeshares (and other HGVC properties) by using "open season" rates. You can only take advantage of these 30 days in advance (or less), but we have used these rates to great advantage to extend our time at the timeshare resorts at Waikoloa at prices that are less than half what we would have to pay for "discount" room rates at hotels in the area.


----------



## linsj (Mar 9, 2010)

*hugh6m,* thanks for the great comparison.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Mar 13, 2010)

We were at Bay Club over Christmas, and are able to use the pool facilities at the Kohala Suites - just not the Hilton hotel pools.  We also were not offered a pass for King's Land, however I believe if we would have done the owner's update, you most likely would have been.  We were perfectly happy at Bay Club and Kohala Suites.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 14, 2010)

To fill on some details of hugh6m's post about the Bay Club.  It was originally whole ownership, and I think there may be a few units that are still that way.

It was build specifically for the Japanese market  (notice the height of the light switches), which crashed just as the project was opening.

So instead they converted to timeshare sales.  We purchased at the Bay Club in 1996. In 2003/4 timeframe they became affiliated with HGVC.

The land that Kohola Suites is on is actually land the Bay Club owned.  There were building slabs poured but never built, and left abandoned for several year.  When the relationship with HGVC was struck, they decided to tear out the original slabs and that is where the HGVC specific build resort was placed, immediately next door to the Bay Club.

Although I do not know the details of the deal, Bay Club also owned additional land in the Waikoloa area.  Some near A Bay.  I am guessing that Kingsland is also built on land onced owned by the Bay Club.

By the way, in case you do not know, the whole waikoloa area was a favorite retreat for the Hawaiian King.  There are royal fishing ponds and other items in that area.  Hence the name Kings' Land is fitting.


----------



## kschauberger (Mar 17, 2010)

Does anybody have any pictures of the Pool area at Kingsland.  Has anybody noticed if they have started on the next stage across the street from the current development?  I know that they have about 30+ buildings in total planned for Kingsland.  Have they opened up the road to the HWY yet?  I know when I was there las in July of 09 that the road looks as it will continue to the HWY, if this happens it would be real nice as it would allow faster access to our resort.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 17, 2010)

kschauberger said:


> Does anybody have any pictures of the Pool area at Kingsland.  Has anybody noticed if they have started on the next stage across the street from the current development?  I know that they have about 30+ buildings in total planned for Kingsland.  Have they opened up the road to the HWY yet?  I know when I was there las in July of 09 that the road looks as it will continue to the HWY, if this happens it would be real nice as it would allow faster access to our resort.



From Hugh6m post above 


> (as of feb 2010) The resort has 8 buildings open now (although building 6 looks like it is only for offices or showplaces), and buildings 9-11 are almost completed. Another dozen or more are visible on the Waikoloa Resort plans, but nothing other than rock and dirt moving appears to have been done for that construction. Kings' Land runs inland from the Kings Golf Course clubhouse along Waikoloa Beach Drive. It appears that this road will eventually connect with the road up the hill to Waikoloa Village.


----------



## Emi (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you for the very comprehensive and excellent description of the HGVC properties, HUGH2M. We are one of the first owners of HGVC Waikoloa (aka Kohala Suites) and I am on the current board and happy to meet all the owners on this site and will share what information I know. We also own at Bay Club. 

Kohala Suites has an ongoing contract with the Hilton Resort for usage of their pools. I was told that x dollars were given to the resort for each unit sold to guarantee this privelege. When Kingsland was first built, I understand the first phase has the same contract because the pools were not completed at the resort. We are in discussions as to whether to allow Kohala Suites guests use the Kingsland pools but there will be a cost, and therefore impact the maintenance fee. I am not privy to the financials of Kingsland but understand that the cost of maintaining the pool is very high. The way timeshares maintenance work, HGVC is probably bearing a large part of the cost now until it is more sold out. 

The road was required by the Waikoloa Land Company association to build Kingland. It would be great to be able to get to the highway once it opens, but on the other hand, it will be a public access road and have heavy traffic and result in noise and hazards. Personally, I would not welcome the opening of the road for Kohala Suites. I do not think it is that much of a difference if one take the road between Kohala Suites and golf course from Waikoloa Beach Road. (For those not familiar with it, it is the first right turn shortly after entering the stone entrance at Waikoloa Beach Road.)

Kohala Suites was built on land that use to belong to the Bay Club development. The land has been ceded and Kohala Suites now owns that land. The land Kingsland is built on was acquired by Hilton years ago before the prices escalated in the real estate boom 6 years ago. It was a great buy and foresight for Hilton. Over the last two years, HGVC was less impacted by the downturn of the economy. The parent company has deep pockets so HGVC continued with their planned projects. 

For Kohala Suites owners, please submit your proxy for the upcoming annual meeting. It's costly to have to call another meeting if quoram is not met. I take my role as a board member seriously and thank you for allowing me to represent you.

BTW, currently, there are RCI weeks 2 BR available at Kingsland for most of 2011 Jan to June and mid Sep to mid Dec. Great way to see this resort if you can get an exchange.

Thank you
Amy


----------



## kschauberger (Mar 17, 2010)

I am aware that opening up the road to the Hwy would create more traffic.  Maybe there are things that can be done to reduce this, but people are going to drive in the resort area whether there is a road to the hwy or not.  I have personally stayed at Kingsland for 2 weeks last year and found it to be very pleasing.  It was nice just having the one pool, and with only 5 building open at the time there really was not many people down at the pool.  That pool is still open and the super pool is now open, which is larger then the Hilton pool.  They currently have 8 buildings open, which is not that much.  I would believe that Hilton is going to get started on the other buildings ASAP to get people purchasing out there so they can spread the cost of the pool over many more owners.  I know I own 4 weeks at Kingsland and my Maint fees are large already.  I would not want them to be any larger due to the pool.  I also hope that any person staying at the other HGVCs could use it, but they would have to help with the fees to operate such a large pool area.  i hoe that they start on the next stage pretty quick.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 19, 2010)

> Kings' Land residents also have access to the Hilton Hotel facilities, but the pool area at Kings' Land might make this access not so much of an incentive as it is for Kohala Suites residents. When we purchased here (pre-construction) we understood that Kohala Suites residents would have free access to the Kings' Land facilities, but the HGVC salespeople (when we spoke to them in 2010) said this is not the case. Again--I don't know whether to trust what the salespeole say.


We were also told that King'sLand would be just another phase of HGVC Waikoloa  and therefore ALL owners at what is now called Kohala suites would have access to the super pools. This is apparently not true. I'd be pissed if we would have bought there.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 19, 2010)

OK, so I will do my usual opinion on this pool issue -  

I am sorry, but whoever goes to Hawaii to use a pool and cares so much about a pool is just "out to lunch: in my view  

When Hapuna & Mauna Kea beaches, two of the most beautiful and wonderful beaches in the world are 20 minutes up the road from Waikoloa (and A Bay is at Waikoloa) why on earth would anyone worry about a swimming pool?  

I have been to Waikoloa (prior to Kingsland) and never once went to the Hilton pool - this summer I was at HHV and never went to that new pool either - -

---But on both visits I swam everyday in the best pool in the world - the wonderfully warm Pacific Ocean - heated by God to a lovely 85 degrees with nice gentle wave motions that calm my spirit!   :whoopie: 

OK, so all you pool lovers now have my permission to flame me


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 19, 2010)

ricoba said:


> OK, so all you pool lovers now have my permission to flame me


No flames , but I will chime in with my opinion.

Personally, I hate swimming in salt water.  Hate it, hate it, hate it!  I just don't care for it in my eyes, etc.  This probably comes from growing up in MN where I spent a lot of time in fresh-water lakes.  I'll even take chlorine over salt water any day.

Second,  for families w/ small kids, they may feel safer having them play in a pool vs. the ocean.  It is a much more controlled environment.

It also depends on how you like to vacation.  Some people like to go, go, go on vacation, and the thought of just relaxing by a pool is foreign to them.  I like to relax and unwind on vacation, no matter where we are.  Sure, I will explore out a bit and also spend time at the beach, but for _swimming _time, I much prefer a nice, well designed pool.  The pool is always a major factor in where we choose to stay.

Kurt


----------



## kschauberger (Mar 20, 2010)

When I have been to the Island a couple of times.  I Agree that the ocean is beautiful and can' t be reproduced in any shape and form.  The reason the I am concerned with the pool is because my son is not the best swimmer and I feel safer when he is in a controlled environment like the pool then the Beach.  i have been to most of the beaches on the big island including Hapuna Beach.  I find most of the beaches over crowded and sometimes can be over whelming.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 21, 2010)

...Oh don't get me wrong  ....I know almost all the reasons people want to be by or be in a nice pool in Hawaii...but for us a pool holds no attraction whatsoever...for example the new pool at the Lagoon Tower this summer at HHV was a mess...overcrowded and loud...but for just a little shorter stroll I could go out to the great Pacific and almost have the place all to myself....where due to the breakwater it's very calm.....ahhh that's the good life...


----------



## chester1122 (Mar 21, 2010)

I get the concern with the beach.  We travelled every year with our children to the beach somewhere (now teens) and they simply had to wear a life jacket by the ocean when young.  A bit anal, but I didn't have to worry then.

Our favouriet Keiki beach on the big island is Kikaua Beach near the Four Seasons. Perfect for young and old. either go early or go late to see the sun go down.  Parking limited.  http://www.hawaiigaga.com/big-island/beaches/kikaua-beach.aspx

We also went for the first time to Spencer beach park and was pleasantly surprised by the calm warm water and many kids.  (In February)

We have a different issue with beaches now. We normally travel with my Dad (83 and going strong but gets jostled by the waves).  So having the superpool at the end of the day was perfect - but it didn't need to be at Kingsland, any pool would have done - afterall we were in Hawaii.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Mar 21, 2010)

In response to Chester's post (above):  

Beautiful pictures of the beach by 4 Seasons.  Does it get crowded like Hapuna does?


----------



## chester1122 (Mar 21, 2010)

There is limited parking therefore does not get busy on the beach. The larger beach Kuki'o is best for sunning, wading and walking (we saw 16 turtles one day) although there is a small swimming area at the south end.  There is also a fantastic seawall that goes to the 4 season's at the north end of the beach. 

Kikaua the smaller one is good for wading and swimming.  

There are many beaches so explore beyond the well known ones and you will find less crowds even in peak times.


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 22, 2010)

Just returned from a week's stay at HGVC Waikoloa (aka Kohala Suites).  As others have mentioned we were given a one day pass for the superpool at King's Land.  However, we never needed to use it even though we went to the superpool daily.  We were told on two different occassions at the towel desk that Elite members of HGVC and Hilton HHonors Diamond level members could use the King's Land pool without charge.  They have a special gold wrist band for the freebie people or you can get the regular daily color one.  Anyway, I thought this was an interesting piece of HGVC trivia.

nonutrix


----------



## chester1122 (Mar 22, 2010)

Now that is interesting.  We stayed at Kingsland for 10 days and got checked regularily for our wrist band. We didn't have them one day and they even brought them to us with fresh towels!  (After they checked our names on the list!)  Well, they must be getting used to the new system.    

A bit inconsistent to say the least.


----------



## kschauberger (Apr 2, 2010)

Anybody have pictures of the pool?


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Apr 3, 2010)

kschauberger said:


> Anybody have pictures of the pool?



I do have pictures!  I'll try to post.  Here is a link that will take you to the pics.  

http://kingslandpools.shutterfly.com/


----------



## ricoba (Apr 3, 2010)

Sunshine Wanted said:


> I do have pictures!  I'll try to post.  Here is a link that will take you to the pics.
> 
> http://kingslandpools.shutterfly.com/



Thanks for the pictures, it's very nice. 

So quite and empty compared to the new pool at HHV.


----------



## kschauberger (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pictures.  I am really looking forward to seeing it in a couple of months.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Apr 4, 2010)

It was very quiet when we were there.  However, the pictures were taken around 10:30am., possibly not a peak time for the pool.  This was taken during Christmas week though - peak tourist season!  (doesn't look like it does it...)


----------



## topdog (Apr 19, 2010)

I have to ask about the lazy river.  Was it moving along pretty good?  We enjoyed one at a beachfront hotel in Myrtle Beach many years ago, and I wouldn't mind another ride, especially in Hawaii.


----------



## nonutrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Others may disagree, but I really wouldn't call it a lazy river.  It doesn't make a loop, and there is not a flow that I know of.  I didn't actually get in myself, but I didn't see anyone floating along on a currant.

Hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------



## kschauberger (Apr 20, 2010)

I was looking forward to just laying on the lazy river and doing nothing.  Maybe it is going to be extended somehow in the future?  I am sure it will not but one can hope.


----------



## kschauberger (May 5, 2010)

Regarding the original pool that was at Kingsland when it opened, is that still a all age pool or is it adult only, now that the Super pool is open?


----------



## SDtwins (May 5, 2010)

The original pool is an all-aged pool. There is a large adult-only pool on the Eastern end of the superpool area. I saw one person there the entire 10 days of our stay.

We were there at the end of spring break and found the pools nearly empty. Shockingly, the resort was apparently at 80% capacity.


----------



## kschauberger (May 5, 2010)

I thought the old pool was nice looking.  I know some resort have a serenity pool area for adults only and didn't know if this was the same here.  Was the weather nice?  I am sure a lot of people were at the beach if it was.


----------



## itradehilton (May 8, 2010)

Loved the pictures of the pool, we hope to enjoy them personally next year.


----------



## HudsHut (May 8, 2010)

Sunshine Wanted said:


> I do have pictures!  I'll try to post.  Here is a link that will take you to the pics.
> 
> http://kingslandpools.shutterfly.com/



Patty:

Thank you for the pictures of the Kings' Land pools. We look forward to our vacation there in June 2011.


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 8, 2010)

Sunshine Wanted said:


> I do have pictures!  I'll try to post.  Here is a link that will take you to the pics.
> 
> http://kingslandpools.shutterfly.com/



Fantastic photos!!!  Thanks.  We hope to be there in the next 2-3 years.


----------



## hugh6m (May 23, 2010)

We were there in February 2010, and the super pool lives up to its "super" billing. Although the units are nice, we think the ones at Kohala Suites have some advantages, and the ones at the Bay Club have even more (larger unit size and very large lanais). When next we return, and if having some time at the Kingsland pool is important, we would use our HGVC points for several days at the Bay Club or Kohala Suites and try to get a few extra days at Kingsland via the (30 days in advance) "cash" program that is available to HGVC owners. Kingsland costs 50% more in HGVC points compared to Kohala Suites and the Bay Club, but it costs the same in the "cash" program. There should be good availability at Kingsland for all but the most popular times, at least for a few years, because Hilton still building there.


----------



## peki74 (Jun 8, 2010)

We will be staying at King's Land later on this month. We have 2 toddlers (ages 3 and 4) and an infant in our party. We were told that the buildings with the 2 bedroom units were located in buildings 1-4. Which building is the nearest to the superpool?

Also, we are planning on staying at the resort for most of our stay. Would you recommend using the shuttle service to get around the resort or drive around in our rental car? I'm not sure how often the shuttle comes around or how long it takes to get from King's Land to the hotel or the King's / Queen's Shops. Is it better than putting the kids in the car and finding parking? 

We have stayed at Kolea before, but this is our first time at King's Land. We would welcome any tips you may have to make our visit as pleasant as possible. Thanks!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 8, 2010)

Peki,
I think building 1 and 2 would be closest to the pool.  We were in building four and it was a bit of a walk. 
The shuttle, as of last January, runs every 20 minutes and is very timely. You can set your watch by them. However, if I had your crew, I think I'd take the car as there isn't a problem with parking....although this might not be the case in height of summer season. 

Going from Kingsland to, say, the Hilton takes about 20 minutes by shuttle counting all the stops. 

Your kids are going to love the pool. Have fun!


----------



## mandolin (Jun 8, 2010)

We recently stayed in Building 4 at Kings' Land. Buildings 4 and 5 are the closest to the superpool and game/workout rooms.

Our little ones also liked the smaller pool located between Buildings 3 and 4. Though it doesn't have the sand beach or waterslides, it has a small area with graded steps into the pool to splash in. The superpool does have a large shallow area and slide at the sand beach, but it was hard on their feet. The rest of the superpool is 3.5 to 4 feet deep.

We didn't take the shuttle, as we had a rental car. Parking is ample in the Waikoloa area.


----------



## peki74 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for the information! I hope we get building 4, so we can be near the superpool and the smaller pool. How is the food at the poolside restaurant? Do they have kid friendly selections? 

Also, which floor is ideal to stay on? For example, is it noisy on the ground floor or is it inconvenient to take the stair or elevators to/from the upper units with small kids? Are the views better on the top floor? 

We can't wait to go! Thanks again!


----------



## SDtwins (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm fairly certain that there at two bedrooms in all of the buildings.  Building five is the closest to the superpool.

Our four year old boys loved the kids area of the superpool. The deepest part of it is about 18 inches, so they were free to run and play without our direct involvement. The waterslide and fountain areas were great. I agree with the previous poster that the pepple beach was not that great on the feet, but our kids didn't seem to care. 

We stayed on the ground floor for the majority of our trip and on the second floor for the last couple of days. We preferred the ground floor, as you can use the lawn area to make your patio bigger. 

We found the shuttle to hilton quite nice. It was always right on schedule, so we could plan on it without waiting.

Hope that helps,

Erik


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 6, 2012)

nonutrix said:


> Others may disagree, but I really wouldn't call it a lazy river.  It doesn't make a loop, and there is not a flow that I know of.  I didn't actually get in myself, but I didn't see anyone floating along on a currant.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> nonutrix



I just returned from KL this past week.  I would call their "pool features" of stating there is a "lazy river" deceptive and inaccurate.  Most places consider a lazy river a circular and flowing stream of water that you can swim, glide, or ride a tube in and float around/near the other pool features/areas.  I didn't see anything at the KL pool that even came close to that.  The distinct sections of the pool and slides are quite nice, don't get me wrong, but to claim to have a lazy river when you really don't isn't something I believe HGVC should be doing.

BTW - it looks like Phase 2 (Bldgs. 12+) across the street is almost done (at least from the outside).  We stayed on the 2nd FL at KL in Bldg. 10 and could hear the folks above us quite often and the folks below obviously heard my grandson running around quite often as we had a few visits from Security even though he wasn't running around past the quiet time (10PM).   

Interesting comment I read here that Elite members can use the KL pool (and Hilton Hotel?) at no charge when staying at other HGVC properties.  I'll have to check into that for next time and try and get a top-floor room at Bay Club instead if that is the case.


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 9, 2012)

TheWizz said:


> I just returned from KL this past week.  I would call their "pool features" of stating there is a "lazy river" deceptive and inaccurate.  Most places consider a lazy river a circular and flowing stream of water that you can swim, glide, or ride a tube in and float around/near the other pool features/areas.  I didn't see anything at the KL pool that even came close to that.  The distinct sections of the pool and slides are quite nice, don't get me wrong, but to claim to have a lazy river when you really don't isn't something I believe HGVC should be doing.
> 
> BTW - it looks like Phase 2 (Bldgs. 12+) across the street is almost done (at least from the outside).  We stayed on the 2nd FL at KL in Bldg. 10 and could hear the folks above us quite often and the folks below obviously heard my grandson running around quite often as we had a few visits from Security even though he wasn't running around past the quiet time (10PM).
> 
> Interesting comment I read here that Elite members can use the KL pool (and Hilton Hotel?) at no charge when staying at other HGVC properties.  I'll have to check into that for next time and try and get a top-floor room at Bay Club instead if that is the case.



I posted some pics of the KL Pool area here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1341383#post1341383


----------

